# What music are you listening to?



## katie (Mar 16, 2009)

We have a music thread, but what are you listening to most this week, month or year?


----------



## sofaraway (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm a bit addicted to a song I heard on American Idol a few weeks ago called 'I hope you Dance'


----------



## Northerner (Mar 17, 2009)

Favourite for me at the moment is 'Suspended in Gaffa' by Kate (omg I adore you, will you marry me) Bush...


----------



## Corrine (Mar 17, 2009)

I am loving Kings of Leon at the moment.......especially Sex on Fire...ooooerrrrr


----------



## katie (Mar 17, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Favourite for me at the moment is 'Suspended in Gaffa' by Kate (omg I adore you, will you marry me) Bush...



love it. I haven't listened to Kate for a while though.

I'm currently listening to Ladyhawke, but I don't love her enough, I need some new music!


----------



## Munjeeta (Mar 17, 2009)

I also love Kings of Leon - one of my favourite bands! Have been trying to find some new stuff too... There's a really good new(ish) band called Passion Pit who I love. Neon Neon are also very cool. Both quite upbeat and dancey... It depends what kind of music you're into, Katie! I quite like Ladyhawke but have only really heard Paris is Burning... Loving MGMT at the moment too, and Royksopp.


----------



## katie (Mar 17, 2009)

Munjeeta said:


> I also love Kings of Leon - one of my favourite bands! Have been trying to find some new stuff too... There's a really good new(ish) band called Passion Pit who I love. Neon Neon are also very cool. Both quite upbeat and dancey... It depends what kind of music you're into, Katie! I quite like Ladyhawke but have only really heard Paris is Burning... Loving MGMT at the moment too, and Royksopp.



Yeah I love MGMT and Royksopp.  I'm in to pretty much every type of music so any suggestions welcome


----------



## nicky_too (Mar 17, 2009)

Just bought a cd with songs by Roger Whittaker the other day. That's been playing all day today.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 17, 2009)

nicky_too said:


> Just bought a cd with songs by Roger Whittaker the other day. That's been playing all day today.



I used to love Roger Whittaker when I was little - wonderful voice! Also, Karen Carpenter had the most beautiful voice, such a shame we lost her so young.


----------



## nicky_too (Mar 17, 2009)

I can't agree more as far as Karen Carpenter is concerned.

Last week I listed to Cat Stevens a lot. In the meantime we've listened to the soundtrack for The Dark Knight. Oh, and a few days it was Paradise Lost's latest album.


----------



## Heike (Mar 17, 2009)

So many names, so few I recognise.  My favourite in the moment is Nina Simone


----------



## Metal Man (Mar 17, 2009)

Good taste, Paradise Lost!! Still going strong!!


----------



## nicky_too (Mar 18, 2009)

Metal Man said:


> Good taste, Paradise Lost!! Still going strong!!



And recording right now! 
I don't know if you know, but they have some clips about the recording process on YouTube. They're funny...


----------



## rossi_mac (Mar 18, 2009)

Trying to tighten the belt, so haven't bought much of late, but I must agree with a few of you, but especially those who are enjoying MGMT, along with Elbows latest venture, Fleet Foxes are also doing it for me, and Sparks I'm also putting on at the mo.


----------



## aymes (Mar 18, 2009)

I'll always listen to a bit of everything but currently loving the Slumdog Millionaire soundtrack.  MGMT and Keane are also quite high up on my playlist at the moment.


----------



## Steff (Mar 18, 2009)

gosh must be my age i aint heard of alot of these.. i am currently listening to ub40 and lady ga-ga


----------



## Freddie99 (Mar 18, 2009)

For me, at the moment I've been listening to a fair bit of AC/DC and Motorhead. Gotta love the rock 'n' roll


----------



## Northerner (Mar 18, 2009)

Tom Hreben said:


> For me, at the moment I've been listening to a fair bit of AC/DC and Motorhead. Gotta love the rock 'n' roll



Tom, it's been bugging me for months - just *how* do you pronounce your surname?


----------



## Freddie99 (Mar 18, 2009)

Hahaha Northerner! That's what get's everyone when I meet them first time and they see my name written down! It explains my nickname of Raybans quite well. Anyhow, it's pronounced rayben. I think it's originally Czech though by descent I am more French, German, English with possibly a tiny amount of Czech in me. The French, German etc all comes from my dad who is a Frenchman from Lorraine.

Tom H


----------



## katie (Mar 18, 2009)

aymes said:


> I'll always listen to a bit of everything but currently loving the Slumdog Millionaire soundtrack.  MGMT and Keane are also quite high up on my playlist at the moment.



talking of the Slumdog soundtrack... Does it have much MIA in it? think I noticed two MIA songs in the film and one isn't from either album (I don't think). I love MIA.  Paper Planes was my fav, but it has been over played now


----------



## Metal Man (Mar 18, 2009)

nicky_too said:


> And recording right now!
> I don't know if you know, but they have some clips about the recording process on YouTube. They're funny...



Will take a look next week when I get home, after Metallica!!


----------



## nicky_too (Mar 19, 2009)

Metal Man said:


> Will take a look next week when I get home, after Metallica!!




You can find them here.


----------



## katie (Mar 20, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Favourite for me at the moment is 'Suspended in Gaffa' by Kate (omg I adore you, will you marry me) Bush...



Northerner, after watching this vid: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYD9YdZ4Mms&fmt=18 I think I would consider turning for Kate When she was that age


----------



## katie (Mar 23, 2009)

today ive listened to Lady Gaga (can't believe I just admitted that), M.I.A - Kala, Elbow - Seldom Seen Kid, Ladyhawke and James Yuill -Turning Down Water For Air.

All good! ok, so lady gaga is debatable!


----------



## Northerner (Mar 23, 2009)

katie said:


> Northerner, after watching this vid: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYD9YdZ4Mms&fmt=18 I think I would consider turning for Kate When she was that age



And when she was that age, so was I, so I think you can see the attraction!  Really miffed that I never got to see her live, but she did that one tour and that was it...


----------



## Munjeeta (Mar 23, 2009)

katie said:


> today ive listened to Lady Gaga (can't believe I just admitted that), M.I.A - Kala, Elbow - Seldom Seen Kid, Ladyhawke and James Yuill -Turning Down Water For Air.
> 
> All good! ok, so lady gaga is debatable!



Some good choices there Katie! I think Seldom Seen Kid is the best album I've heard in a long time and Kala's ace too, love M.I.A. Not so sure on the Lady Gaga though...  Haven't heard of James Yuill though, any good?


----------



## katie (Mar 23, 2009)

Munjeeta said:


> Some good choices there Katie! I think Seldom Seen Kid is the best album I've heard in a long time and Kala's ace too, love M.I.A. Not so sure on the Lady Gaga though...  Haven't heard of James Yuill though, any good?



Yeah MIA is great, I love both albums. James Yuill is quite good, if you like Electronica  Ive only heard a bit of his stuff so far though, might get an album.


----------



## katie (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm so ashamed but...

I can't stop listening to Lady Gaga.  It's great to dance about to, what can I say...


----------



## Northerner (Apr 14, 2009)

katie said:


> I'm so ashamed but...
> 
> I can't stop listening to Lady Gaga.  It's great to dance about to, what can I say...



That's OK katie - dancing is good for your levels! I was quite a good dancer when I was younger - northern Soul type stuff (as in Duffy's 'Mercy' video), but decided I should stop after my niece's wedding when I realised it had turned into 'dad dancing' - the horror! How did that happen?


----------



## katie (Apr 14, 2009)

Northerner said:


> That's OK katie - dancing is good for your levels! I was quite a good dancer when I was younger - northern Soul type stuff (as in Duffy's 'Mercy' video), but decided I should stop after my niece's wedding when I realised it had turned into 'dad dancing' - the horror! How did that happen?



hehe you literally were the uncle dancing badly at the wedding 
I love dancing! (not that im good at it!) when I go out drinking I spend the whole night dancing like a crazy person, it's my favourite thing to do!

I love all the dodgy innuendo in her songs too lol.

I just checked out the Mercy video - that is some funky dancing! I can't stand Duffy though, urgh!


----------



## sofaraway (Apr 14, 2009)

I too am a bad dancer, I like to dance when I'm drunk though. I've learnt to relax now and just go for it, I don't take myself seriously now. 

At the moment I'm listening to Crossfade, a band my brother has got me into


----------



## katie (May 6, 2009)

Im listening to wuthering heights really loud right now


----------



## Freddie99 (May 6, 2009)

katie said:


> Im listening to wuthering heights really loud right now



Bet Northerner would like to see that lol


----------



## katie (May 6, 2009)

Tom Hreben said:


> Bet Northerner would like to see that lol



lol this sounds a little dodgy...


----------



## matts (May 6, 2009)

With the great invention that is the shuffle songs feature on the ipod I have been able to listen to a mixture of The Clash, Jonny Cash, Seasick Steve and Kings of Leon amongst others on my cycle home from work.  Random


----------



## Steff (May 6, 2009)

I just cant stop listening to lady gaga every tune on her album is great, had it on before even my little lad picking up the tunes on some songs now


----------



## katie (May 6, 2009)

steff09 said:


> I just cant stop listening to lady gaga every tune on her album is great, had it on before even my little lad picking up the tunes on some songs now



lol i cant stop playing this either


----------



## Steff (May 6, 2009)

lol a fellow gagette


----------



## mikep1979 (May 6, 2009)

lol ive had a lot of RnB on while driving home from my cousins. also had a little motown in the mix to


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 14, 2009)

i am still enjoying The Scripts imaginatively named debut album called "The Script"


----------



## Steff (May 14, 2009)

LOL 
well i just cant stop listening to lady gaga im driving my OH around the bend now haha


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 14, 2009)

steff09 said:


> LOL
> well i just cant stop listening to lady gaga im driving my OH around the bend now haha




how do you upset lady gaga?

Pokerface.

PMSL.

good album that, love papparazzi....


----------



## mikep1979 (May 14, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> how do you upset lady gaga?
> 
> Pokerface.
> 
> ...



lol katie got me interested in that album as she was always saying it was good heheheheh now i know why!!!!

at the min i have the smashing pumpkins on  forgot how good they were.


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 14, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol katie got me interested in that album as she was always saying it was good heheheheh now i know why!!!!
> 
> at the min i have the smashing pumpkins on  forgot how good they were.



i know nothing of the S.Ps...but didnt they once appear on the Simpsons?

ladys GG is a good album buttttttttttt ive heard her live and she is terrible..you can tell its all in the production abit like kylie.


----------



## mikep1979 (May 14, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> i know nothing of the S.Ps...but didnt they once appear on the Simpsons?
> 
> ladys GG is a good album buttttttttttt ive heard her live and she is terrible..you can tell its all in the production abit like kylie.



im not sure. i know greenday are in the simpsons movie, the chillies were in the simpsons along with barry whites and spinal tap. also i know paul and linda mccartney, elton john were in it to.


heck kylie isnt about the singing!!!! lol you go to her show for one reason lol


----------



## Steff (May 14, 2009)

lolol ah i love dirty filthy rich


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 14, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> im not sure. i know greenday are in the simpsons movie, the chillies were in the simpsons along with barry whites and spinal tap. also i know paul and linda mccartney, elton john were in it to.
> 
> 
> heck kylie isnt about the singing!!!! lol you go to her show for one reason lol



its for those gay dancers isnt it?

(maybe im in the minority)!


----------



## mikep1979 (May 14, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> its for those gay dancers isnt it?
> 
> (maybe im in the minority)!



yeah i think you may be in the minority there bailey hehehehehe


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 14, 2009)

steff09 said:


> lolol ah i love dirty filthy rich




quite, steff...but this isnt a thread about the type of men you like hon...can you please stick to the music 

lol


----------



## Steff (May 14, 2009)

hahhaa bailey well the filth would just do me


----------



## mikep1979 (May 14, 2009)

steff09 said:


> hahhaa bailey well the filth would just do me



*splutters water alll over his monitor* steffi!!!!!!!!!!!!! hehehehehehehe


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 14, 2009)

steff09 said:


> hahhaa bailey well the filth would just do me[/QUOTE
> 
> well i neva


----------



## Steff (May 14, 2009)

tis true but lets now turn this skin into another larking around one eh mike wink wink we know waht happened last time


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 14, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> *splutters water alll over his monitor* steffi!!!!!!!!!!!!! hehehehehehehe




careful mike, you could end up electrocuting yourself or even worse, die from an electrical shock.....oh wait, thats the same


----------



## mikep1979 (May 14, 2009)

steff09 said:


> tis true but lets now turn this skin into another larking around one eh mike wink wink we know waht happened last time



hahahahahaha yeah we know what happened when you and addict got going!!!!! lol



Bailey2001 said:


> careful mike, you could end up electrocuting yourself or even worse, die from an electrical shock.....oh wait, thats the same



lol oh well i have life insurance hehehehehe


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 14, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> hahahahahaha yeah we know what happened when you and addict got going!!!!! lol
> 
> 
> 
> lol oh well i have life insurance hehehehehe




oooooooh didnt know you could get it with being a DB!


----------



## mikep1979 (May 14, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> oooooooh didnt know you could get it with being a DB!



yeah i have two policies  one through diabetes uk and the other through work lol


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 14, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> hahahahahaha yeah we know what happened when you and addict got going!!!!! lol
> 
> 
> 
> lol oh well i have life insurance hehehehehe




Ahem..... did i see my name then???...................i am innocent in all this and was led astray....


----------



## mikep1979 (May 14, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ahem..... did i see my name then???...................i am innocent in all this and was led astray....



hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 14, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> hahahahahahahahahaha



I totally deny all charges and accusations... innocent until proven guilty and all that!!!!.......oh... or until the meet up hehe


----------



## Steff (May 14, 2009)

pmsl@ until the meet


----------



## mikep1979 (May 14, 2009)

lol poor little tom dont know whats gonna hit him!!!! hehehehehe


----------



## Steff (May 14, 2009)

i cud say sumit there but i will hush my lips


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 14, 2009)

steff09 said:


> i cud say sumit there but i will hush my lips



ermmmm.....what?.... come on spill the beans....


----------



## Steff (May 14, 2009)

no seriously it is disgusting and it just shows how filthy my brain is , tis best for our larking thread but it is a offensive thought so i will remain silent


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 14, 2009)

steff09 said:


> no seriously it is disgusting and it just shows how filthy my brain is , tis best for our larking thread but it is a offensive thought so i will remain silent



Oooooo....... tell me then...... bet it wont shock me though haha is it about me or you and a certain god like person teehee


----------



## Steff (May 14, 2009)

it was just a thought of something hitting someones face, the something you will have to guess at , i dont want to come across as a rude person


----------



## mikep1979 (May 14, 2009)

steff09 said:


> it was just a thought of something hitting someones face, the something you will have to guess at , i dont want to come across as a rude person



lol awwww come on steffi!!!!!!! do tell us we all wanna know now


----------



## Steff (May 14, 2009)

ERMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM  mike your dead meat


----------



## mikep1979 (May 14, 2009)

steff09 said:


> ERMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM  mike your dead meat



hahahahahahahaha oooooooooohhhhhhhh do tell me how your gonna kill me??? whats gonna be the implement of choice????? hehehehe


----------



## Steff (May 14, 2009)

a candy cane lmao , wont do u much good will it


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 14, 2009)

tell meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee pleeeeeeeeeeeesssssssssssseeeeeeeeee


----------



## Steff (May 14, 2009)

maileddddddddddddd youuuuuuuuuuuuuuu addictttttttttttttttt


----------



## mikep1979 (May 14, 2009)

steff09 said:


> a candy cane lmao , wont do u much good will it



ah i see. guess id need my jab for that one


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 14, 2009)

steff09 said:


> it was just a thought of something hitting someones face, the something you will have to guess at , i dont want to come across as a rude person



umm you got me thinking now... you know 50 cent candy shop lyrics?... something like that you on about?


----------



## Steff (May 14, 2009)

id be needing a jab as well, of what i aint decided


----------



## mikep1979 (May 14, 2009)

steff09 said:


> id be needing a jab as well, of what i aint decided



hahahahahahahahahahaha im staying schtum!!!!!!!!! *mind works overdrive*


----------



## katie (Dec 2, 2010)

Just reviving this thread out of boredom/interest.

I'm so addicted to Band of Horses at the moment.  I really want their first album for xmas. Especially loving 'Funeral'.

Today I'm addicted to Eric Clapton - Cocaine and Sheryl Crow - Difficult kind.

Wow, not very happy upbeat songs all round


----------



## Steff (Dec 2, 2010)

nice to ressurect the thread Katie nice one..

Cant stop listening to in the air tonight by Phil Collins and oads of 90s classics, im forever regressing


----------



## katie (Dec 2, 2010)

Nothing wrong with a bit of 90s music Steff


----------



## Estellaa (Dec 2, 2010)

ahh well i'm going to be all hip and cool by saying i like a band called Hadouken! their like electronic, dubsteppy stuff 
sorta music i am into, but i am 16 afterall although my parents who are both like 35 odd like that sorta music soo...


----------



## Northerner (Dec 2, 2010)

Pink Floyd, Wish you were here album


----------



## katie (Dec 2, 2010)

Estellaa said:


> ahh well i'm going to be all hip and cool by saying i like a band called Hadouken! their like electronic, dubsteppy stuff
> sorta music i am into, but i am 16 afterall although my parents who are both like 35 odd like that sorta music soo...



Woah, I'm 24 an you've just made me feel well old (solely by your parent's ages )  I love electronic music too.  Have you heard of a group called 'Holy F**k'?  

They are so good.  I'm asuming I can write that word because it's the name of a band(??)



Northerner said:


> Pink Floyd, Wish you were here album



Good stuff!

Was just listening to the old Kings of Leon albums.  I have so much music to listen to and not enough time.


----------



## Freddie99 (Dec 2, 2010)

Rime Of The Ancient Mariner by Iron Maiden from the Powerslave album. Got all my Iron Maiden albums on shuffle on my iTunes at the moment so that's me sorted!


----------



## ThunderBolt (Dec 2, 2010)

Scanning through this I keep thinking "Ruddy heck... I've not heated that for ages." then I think "That's not music... That's just noise."

I've been on a Matt Monro mission for a bit but the last couple of weeks I've been reliving my old Hac days with all my Madchester gear thanks to Jungle Jim's resident maestro!


----------



## shirl (Dec 3, 2010)

Very eclectic tastes, Kate Bush, Cat Stephens, Linkin Park, Kings of Leon, Green Day, The Kinks, Kay & Terry Woods, Jethro Tull, Blackmores Knight


----------



## gail1 (Dec 3, 2010)

Adam and the ants, theres a blast from the 80s for you


----------



## glitteryredshoes (Dec 3, 2010)

Estellaa said:


> ahh well i'm going to be all hip and cool by saying i like a band called Hadouken! their like electronic, dubsteppy stuff
> sorta music i am into, but i am 16 afterall although my parents who are both like 35 odd like that sorta music soo...



This made me giggle. Im 20 and heard of Hadouken a few years back "lego haircut and polka dot dress" love it!! 
I remember being one of these lego haircuts ha.
I myself have parents that listen to strange things. My dad actually saw Machinehead and Mastodon this year (get him hes almost 50) and my mom is in love with the Cult.

Im really into a band called Brand New, they really are amazing just check out You wont Know...my fave song.
OOO and if your into the whole Twilight shindig check out 100 Monkeys, Jackson Rathbones band they are pretty good if you blank out the whole sparkly vampy thing. "Are you afraid of the dark" and improv song they did at a gig is on youtube and I have to say I havent seen anything quite like the sheer hotness this man gives out! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FDIG88oclFM
Sorry I get carried away with music


----------



## shiv (Dec 3, 2010)

Elbow - Mirrorball

Soon to be James, not sure which album.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2010)

glitteryredshoes - I was supposed to see Brand New once, but couldnt make it 

Elbow are always good Shiv


----------



## shiv (Dec 3, 2010)

I've got The Go! Team on now. I love them!


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2010)

They are good too. you have awesome taste in music, but I knew that! (yeah yeah yeahs!)


----------



## shiv (Dec 3, 2010)

hahaha thanks! The Go! Team are touring early next year, I really want to see them!


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2010)

Grr, I can't get The Difficult Kind by Sheryl Crow and Cocaine by Eric Clapton out of my head! 

The Go! Team do look very good live.  There are some people I have to see live soon or i'll... die or something. Radiohead being top of the list!


----------

